# 5 Reasons Not to Upgrade to Firefox 2.0



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 1, 2006)

1)There are many reported compatibility issues with the large existing libraries of extensions, themes, and plugins currently avaialble for earlier versions of Firefox.  While this can, to some degree, be expected, the loss of this huge user contributed extension base is a non-trivial problem with Firefox 2.0, and could be a deal breaker for some people all by itself 

2)The well known memory leak issue, which causes the Firefox browser to consume ever increasing amounts of RAM, eventually leading to sluggish performance and crashes, has been carried over into yet another generation.  This is despite an enormous amount of public commentary and user requests for resolution prior to release of a new version of Firefox 

3)There are reported problems with the CSS engine in Firefox 2.0, affecting various websites, and making certain features unavailable to surfers.  Notable among these is a continued problem with certain aspects of Yahoo! mail 

4)Reports indicate that episodes of random freezing during use are worse with the 2.0 version, though a cause has not yet been isolated 

5)Numerous users have reported that the History bar is buggy, and that in some instances - for unknown reasons - will not display recent items when the history menu is opened as a side panel


----------



## mAYHEM (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe there are 9 reasons *listvine.com/2006/10/25/9-reasons-not-to-upgrade-to-firefox-20/


----------



## goobimama (Nov 1, 2006)

Me no find any problems with firefox 2. It's quite nice, even without any extensions...(many of which will get their update within the next ten days)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 1, 2006)

yup , i don't use ny rare extensions , so FF2's great for me


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 1, 2006)

Firefox 2.0 is awesome man,fast & flexible.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

yes....firefox 2.0 rox...


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

its great with extensions & without them


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 1, 2006)

its working great...no issues at all!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 1, 2006)

I have Firefox 2.0
I have opened 3 tabs ... all of think digit ...
and RAM consuming = 102 MB 

Now that is seriously messed up ...


----------



## vbrocking (Nov 1, 2006)

better than IE7


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 1, 2006)

i'm using FF2 , opened 13 tabs , ram consumed == 57 MB
wen 1 tab is open ram consumed == 54 MB , 
but with ie 7 , with every new tab ram consumed increases approx by 5 MB .


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2006)

firefox without extensions is nothing. even for reloading an image, u need the "show image" extension. Like i said previously, Firefox 2.0 = Firefox 1.5 + extensions.

I M just waiting for the flock skin to be updated

Opera is good, but not my type, so i m using IE 7 here, & firefox only if essential


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 2, 2006)

if FF take much RAM than wat bout IE 7 lolz it does'nt take .... lolz 


INFACT IE 7 takes more time to LOAD Soooooooooo FUNNY REASONs


----------



## vasulic (Nov 2, 2006)

i don't find any problems with firefox 2.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2006)

thats bad


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 2, 2006)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> I have Firefox 2.0
> I have opened 3 tabs ... all of think digit ...
> and RAM consuming = 102 MB
> 
> Now that is seriously messed up ...



strange.

i have 10 tabs open across as many sites, still the memory consumption is around 60mb.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 2, 2006)

> 2)The well known memory leak issue, which causes the Firefox browser to *consume ever increasing amounts of RAM*, eventually leading to sluggish performance and crashes, has been carried over into yet another generation. This is despite an enormous amount of public commentary and user requests for resolution prior to release of a new version of Firefox


I hv faced this problem many times in the new ff 2.0  
Though I'm very much liking this new version but the memory problem is very annoying!

And I think thats the problem which "NikhilVerma" was facing when he saw "102MB" RAM consuming by ff in Task manager  

Sometimes ff takes more than 100MB RAM :angry:


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 2, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I hv faced this problem many times in the new ff 2.0
> Though I'm very much liking this new version but the memory problem is very annoying!
> 
> And I think thats the problem which "NikhilVerma" was facing when he saw "102MB" RAM consuming by ff in Task manager
> ...



what about same usage comparison to IE & opera?


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 2, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> what about same usage comparison to IE & opera?



Opera fares best in this regard consuming lesser memory as compared to ie7 or fx2.


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 2, 2006)

I seriously didnt like FF v2.0..Used it for Few days and uninstalled it.Now happy with FF v1.5.0.7 .They shud get an update for FF v2.0 ASAP and solve these critical issues


----------



## chesss (Nov 2, 2006)

This is the reason why I don't use firefox, coz no matter how cool they are extensions break on updating!  
and firefox      without extensions is crap, compared to Opera.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 2, 2006)

i have firefoz but its not working,, dunno why,,,,
i connect thru sify cable broadbAND,,, so i have* to use ie6


----------



## planetcall (Nov 3, 2006)

*upload.democraticunderground.com/discuss/images/avatars/ivoted.gif in favour of FF2


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 3, 2006)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> strange.
> 
> i have 10 tabs open across as many sites, still the memory consumption is around 60mb.



Well I actually browsed a lot of sites before closing them and opening think digit ... so wasn't it firefox's duty to unload those sites from the memory ? Strange ! So it's like I open 50 sites and firefox goes 300 MB in memory usage  and then I close all those 50 tabs and FF still consumes about the same ... what is that all about ...

And here is another thing ... I opened a webpage whose size was 97MB ! I can't give the link because some images in the page aren't so friendly ... though the site was *encyclopediadramatica.com/ *{ THE SITE CAN CONTAIN 18+ IMAGES } *and my memory consumption increased by *645 Megabytes *how can a 97MB page take 645 MB in the memory ? I would never know ...

Tried the same thing in opera and the memory usage increased by ONLY 110MB ! now that is explainable ... but what's up with firefox ? I don't think it can handle heavy pages at all ...

But I guess I have to use it .... No other choice avaliable


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 3, 2006)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Well I actually browsed a lot of sites before closing them and opening think digit ... so wasn't it firefox's duty to unload those sites from the memory ? Strange ! So it's like I open 50 sites and firefox goes 300 MB in memory usage  and then I close all those 50 tabs and FF still consumes about the same ... what is that all about ...
> 
> And here is another thing ... I opened a webpage whose size was 97MB ! I can't give the link because some images in the page aren't so friendly ... though the site was *encyclopediadramatica.com/ *{ THE SITE CAN CONTAIN 18+ IMAGES } *and my memory consumption increased by *645 Megabytes *how can a 97MB page take 645 MB in the memory ? I would never know ...
> 
> ...


nikhil, that's seriously quite strange!

on my PC, opera/fx comparison memory consumptions are 22mb and 53mb respectively for the same tabs.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 3, 2006)

Well,

FF has never given me any problems.. I've not had a single crash EVER, since the time I've started using FF. Maybe the credit goes to my 1 gig of RAM.

Nonetheless, i find FF2.0 really very good. I had already installed a LOT of extensions in 1.5 which _almost_ made it 2.0 ( The close tabs, undo close tabs n bla bla bla options )

And yea, since FF 2.0 is fairly new, it takes time for the extensions to cope up with it..

Its just a matter of days !


----------



## mehulved (Nov 3, 2006)

@NikhilVerma and Vishal Gupta. Have you'll checked if the memory leak isn't with any of the firefox extensions? It had happened to Nemesis, there was a memory leak in one of the extension but it couldn't be made out so everyone was wondering about it.
If you have extensions try disabling one by one and try browsing for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 3, 2006)

^^
I don't use any extension in firefox  

And this problem started in only this new version of ff  

But it happens sometimes not always, so I'm using it


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 3, 2006)

Well yeah I use like 5~6 extensions :S
But if I remove those then FF is no better ... But thanks for the suggestion I will try disabling them one by one and check it...

But can someone else FF2 use try opening a heavy page ? If you have broadband then open the page on encyclopediadramatica ... search for "GIF" in there and open the page ... there are over 200 animated gif's on that page ... can someone try this ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 3, 2006)

nikhil, i tried that with IE 7, 123 MB, with firefox 245 MB

do one thing, adblock is known to cause memory leaks in firefox, disable & try that, i don't use it here, i use ad muncher


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 4, 2006)

hey why are you crying dudes all that matters is ff's speed and who cares abt 60 odd mb when everyone has more or almost 256mb ram.It's like not upgrading to vista even if you have the requirements.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 4, 2006)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> hey why are you crying dudes all that matters is ff's speed and who cares abt 60 odd mb when everyone has more or almost 256mb ram.It's like not upgrading to vista even if you have the requirements.



If you read my post then you would have come to know that Firefox uses 600+ MB of memory at times ... I have 1 GB of RAM but in the end I have only 80 MB free ram ... But I would try the gx's solution coz he didn't face any such problems


----------



## vinutux (Nov 5, 2006)

IT is Rockig ...................................

THE mircile that man EVER created.........


........................................

 People those still in Internet explore -- 6 or 7 are lost BIG part of their life 

they dont know about thir PAAP.................

OPERA is still USABLE but not rocking as FF

...........................................................

 RESONS for FF rocking

.....................................................

1 Opensource
2 1000 + extensions
3 Themes
4 security
5 Flexible
6 crossplatform
7 Support from Google and Yahoo
8 support for local language
9 PortabeFF
10 FREE

..............................................................

Tnx


----------



## bizzare_blue (Nov 8, 2006)

I myself am using FF2 but I must admit...I hate it...the older version was much better 4 me...will revert back to it...


----------



## comrade (Nov 9, 2006)

i found myself ff2 be a bit faster than 1.5.x and looks cool than the older one but not as cool as opera....im using it with no problem.


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 9, 2006)

Firefox 2.0 has pathetic mamory management !!! It a bloody bloat . _Do i hear opera calling ? _


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 14, 2006)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> strange.
> 
> i have 10 tabs open across as many sites, still the memory consumption is around 60mb.



I have 4 tabs open of digit and it is consuming 60 mb.. FF2 surely has memory consumption problem.. it eats up too much RAM..

waiting for 2.0.1 hope they fix this issue.

and yes I am using firefox since it was 0.7 only in this ver2 I am facing this RAM problem.. come firefox fix this ****.. lol..

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## planetcall (Dec 15, 2006)

If opera gets extension architecture.....I will start using it. I dont like widgets. Firefox rocks for me only because of the extensions. It can do myriad of things.


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 15, 2006)

ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> 1)There are many reported compatibility issues with the large existing libraries of extensions, themes, and plugins currently avaialble for earlier versions of Firefox.  While this can, to some degree, be expected, the loss of this huge user contributed extension base is a non-trivial problem with Firefox 2.0, and could be a deal breaker for some people all by itself
> 
> 
> 4)Reports indicate that episodes of random freezing during use are worse with the 2.0 version, though a cause has not yet been isolated



Both of this reason and especially the last one which caused repeated crash of my FF 2.0 made me downgrade back to FF 1.5 for time being.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 16, 2006)

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/2474/ffwins8dv.gifeast or west **img52.exs.cx/img52/2336/favicon.pngFIREFOX* is the best.


----------

